# Reserves before BMQ



## kbowes (22 Apr 2004)

Today I was in touch with a Cpl from the unit I hope to be joining. I told him that I‘m hopeful I can still be accepted into Basic for late June in Shilo. I actually just fwd‘d my med follow-up to CRFC this afternoon. He told me that if I‘m not accepted, I‘d still do Res‘rv work starting this Sept. I thought you had to BMQ (or even week‘d basic) until you could start doing your Res‘rv work/training? Has anyone done it this way? I‘m looking to do Sig Ops.

Thanks,
K.


----------



## kbowes (22 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Kurbo:
> [qb] Today I was in touch with a Cpl from the unit I hope to be joining. I told him that I‘m hopeful I can still be accepted into Basic for late June in Shilo. I actually just fwd‘d my med follow-up to CFRC this afternoon. He told me that if I‘m not accepted, I‘d still do Res‘rv work starting this Sept. I thought you had complete BMQ (or even week‘d basic) until you could start doing your Res‘rv work/training? Has anyone done it this way? I‘m looking to do Sig Ops.
> 
> Thanks,
> K. [/qb]


----------



## kbowes (22 Apr 2004)

Sorry about the double-post folks.


----------



## D-n-A (22 Apr 2004)

your be in PAT Plt, PAT Plt will teach you all the basic stuff you need to know to get you ready for BMQ


----------



## 48Highlander (22 Apr 2004)

talking to yourself?

you don‘t have to be trained, but you won‘t be doing anything exciting.  if they take you into the field, you‘ll only be there to carry things and run around doing simple jobs.  at the armories, you‘ll maybe do some drill and weapons training if they can spare an instructor to look after you.  it won‘t be very exciting but at least you‘ll get to meet some of the soldiers you‘ll be working with once you‘re qualified.


----------



## kbowes (22 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by 48Highlander:
> [qb] talking to yourself?
> [/qb]


Haa...yah...just a little schizo action.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kbowes (22 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by D-n-A:
> [qb] your be in PAT Plt, PAT Plt will teach you all the basic stuff you need to know to get you ready for BMQ [/qb]


What does PAT Plt stand for? At what point are you sworn in?

Thanks


----------



## Da_man (22 Apr 2004)

you will get lectures about your regiment‘s history and stuff like that. No C7 firing


----------



## kbowes (23 Apr 2004)

I see, well it‘s certainly better than not being able to part of the unit at all. I thought that if I didn‘t make the cut in time, I would have no involvement with the Forces.

K.


----------



## willy (23 Apr 2004)

You will be sworn in at the point that your recruiting process is completed.

PAT Pl stands for "Personnel Awaiting Training Platoon".


----------



## kbowes (23 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by willy:
> [qb] You will be sworn in at the point that your recruiting process is completed.
> 
> PAT Pl stands for "Personnel Awaiting Training Platoon". [/qb]


Thanks Willy.
I see you‘re a Sig Op. Are you REG Force or Res? I‘m trying to learn as much as I can about what this MOC entails.


----------



## willy (23 Apr 2004)

I am a reservist, although the trade is the same whether you‘re reg or res.


----------



## willy (23 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## kbowes (23 Apr 2004)

I‘ve read the MOC description many times. Can you tell me what kind of equipment you work with mainly?


----------



## willy (23 Apr 2004)

Well, I could, but I doubt you would have heard of any of it.  Plus it would take a really long time to type it all out.  If you do end up joining the military as a sig op, your QL 3 course will focus primarily on VHF FM radios that we use for combat net radio (CNR, also called Tac Rad).

If you have some kind of background in electronics or radio communications that would enable you to understand me if I started spouting off about specific equipment, or about more advanced stuff than just CNR, then PM me and I‘ll tell you all about it.  Otherwise, just wait until after your 3‘s, and it‘ll all come to you.


----------



## Superman (23 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Kurbo:
> [qb] Today I was in touch with a Cpl from the unit I hope to be joining. I told him that I‘m hopeful I can still be accepted into Basic for late June in Shilo. I actually just fwd‘d my med follow-up to CRFC this afternoon. He told me that if I‘m not accepted, I‘d still do Res‘rv work starting this Sept. I thought you had to BMQ (or even week‘d basic) until you could start doing your Res‘rv work/training? Has anyone done it this way? I‘m looking to do Sig Ops.
> 
> Thanks,
> K. [/qb]


Im doing that at the moment... I find it great because it will make BMQ that much easier.. Although you have to watch the real unit do all the run stuff atleast your part of the unit.. Basically while in training troop you get to do tons of drill and you will participate in many different classes ie. Map reading or AFV..


----------



## kbowes (23 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Superman:
> [qb] Im doing that at the moment... I find it great because it will make BMQ that much easier.. Although you have to watch the real unit do all the run stuff atleast your part of the unit.. Basically while in training troop you get to do tons of drill and you will participate in many different classes ie. Map reading or AFV.. [/qb]


I‘m sure it‘ll be a great experience. Are you Sig-OP? What is AFV? As you can see, I‘m still acronym-challenged.


----------



## Eowyn (23 Apr 2004)

AFV - Armoured Fighting Vehicle


----------



## D-n-A (23 Apr 2004)

Superman‘s a zipperhead, not sigs


----------



## Superman (23 Apr 2004)

Sorry I should have been more specific... We just call it AFV but its actually Armoured Fighting Vehicle Recognition Class... We also have to do Fixed Wing and Helicopter Recognition.... And like D-n-A said I am not a Sig.. I am part of the British Columbia Dragoons... We are a Recce Unit and just incase you dont know the acronym for Recce it means Reconnaissance


----------



## kbowes (1 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Kurbo:
> [qb]I was recently in touch with a Cpl from the unit I hope to be joining. I told him that I‘m hopeful I can still be accepted into Basic for late June in Shilo. I fwd‘d my med follow-up to CFRC a week ago. He told me that if I don‘t make this BMQ , I‘d still do Res‘rv work starting this Sept.[/qb]


I just wanted to follow up with a possible scenario here. If I‘m rejected (outright or temp), would I still be permitted to work at the unit? Maybe it‘s common sense that I wouldn‘t be allowed to do this...just want to ask anyway.

Thanks,
K.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (1 May 2004)

If your medical is permanently rejected you need to start the recruiting process again, once a certain period of time is up (somebody clarify?)

But if you are accepted and sworn in, but miss the summer BMQ, then you should be able to work with your unit in a limited capacity until you can be basically trained on either a weekend BMQ or the following summer.


----------



## Da_man (1 May 2004)

hey Superman, isnt your avatar a little big?


----------



## kbowes (1 May 2004)

Thanks Kirkpatrick, I had a feeling that if I‘m to be rejected based upon my med follow-up that I won‘t get to do reserve training. Hopefully I‘ll catch a break.


----------

